

Microsoft finally unveils browser-based Office apps - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/10/28/44NF-microsoft-office-web_1.html

======
TweedHeads
Nop, not using them.

Remember PlayNotSure and how people got screwed?

Can't trust them...

